
The Greatest Use of Life: On William James - samclemens
https://aeon.co/essays/is-life-worth-living-the-pragmatic-maybe-of-william-james
======
bshepard
It's interesting how biographers and scholars have closeted, seemingly
successfully, William James, even after the revelation of the closeting of his
brother should've alerted writers to the queer content of both James' work,
and the significance of the repression of said content after the Wilde
trial.....

------
gcb0
don't bother. jornalism trying to summarize philosophy... not to mention way
off ttopic here. not sure why this is on the front page with only a dozen
points.

~~~
benbreen
You're free to dislike the article, but I figured I'd point out that the
author is a professional philosopher, not a journalist. The bio states that
he's "professor of philosophy at the University of Massachusetts, Lowell. He
is the author of American Philosophy: A Love Story (2016), and his latest book
is Hiking with Nietzsche (2018)."

